# Squatters in NC



## AnarchyAm (Dec 18, 2007)

*If you are in NC, respond to this post, let me know yall exist!*

I'm looking to hook up with fellow squatters who reside currently in NC USA. I hope to find people in the Triangle Area (Durham, RTP, Raleigh, Chapel Hill / Carrboro). I am a potential newbie squatter and am soon to face homelessness (most likely), I would rather squat than go homeless. I would like to learn about USA and local city laws regarding squatting and hook up with any local or national squatter organizations that could help me and the squatter community here out a bit more.

I am an Anarchist, a person of color, a female who is gender-queer, still perceived as young (mid 20's), and thus really don't want to be further marginalized and sent to jail or prison. So help an APOC out let me know how to stay out of jail / prison in NC or USA in general ;-) show me the ropes please ...


----------



## danny boil (Jan 28, 2008)

AnarchyAm said:


> *If you are in NC, respond to this post, let me know yall exist!*
> 
> I'm looking to hook up with fellow squatters who reside currently in NC USA. I hope to find people in the Triangle Area (Durham, RTP, Raleigh, Chapel Hill / Carrboro). I am a potential newbie squatter and am soon to face homelessness (most likely), I would rather squat than go homeless. I would like to learn about USA and local city laws regarding squatting and hook up with any local or national squatter organizations that could help me and the squatter community here out a bit more.
> 
> I am an Anarchist, a person of color, a female who is gender-queer, still perceived as young (mid 20's), and thus really don't want to be further marginalized and sent to jail or prison. So help an APOC out let me know how to stay out of jail / prison in NC or USA in general ;-) show me the ropes please ...



no idea bout NC.. 
but as for some of yer questions..
law-its illegal, american squatters rights is bullshit
squatter organizations - they're autonomous within the individual squat, very loosly at best.. (usually)
you wont go to prison for squatting. but if you're on the streets, in the squats, on the road or the rails you're more than likeley gonna wind up in jail, or with tickets you wont be able to take care of because your broke, leading to warrants, that land you in jail.


----------



## SeymourGlass (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm trying to find out everything i can about NC as well. i'm trying to move down there this september. if i find anything out, i'll let you know. otherwise...i plan on having a house and my couch will be open to surfers.....


----------



## Mouse (Jan 30, 2008)

there are no squaters' organizations.

usualy you gotta live homeless for a bit to find people, places, and all the other things yer looking for. it's not somethign you can really do your homework on and expect things to work out how you planned. you just gotta do it.


----------



## crackedlogic (Oct 6, 2008)

theres an anarchist collective here in charlotte. they'd let you crash with them for a while, and they are actively scoping out new squats... shows what doing some homework first can get you.


----------

